# Avid CNC Available in My Local Classifieds



## jhawk (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey everyone,

*So a little background:*
I’m currently shopping for a 2’x4’ CNC router. My purpose for the router is manufacture of electric guitars, so I’ll be cutting mainly hard/softwoods, plastics, and _maybe_ occasionally some metal. Wanting an air-cooled spindle, probably 2.2kW or better.

My goal is to get up to producing 50-60 guitars a year, so I need a machine sturdy enough to handle such a workload. The machine won’t be running every day, but will get a fair amount of use.

The machine currently at the top of my list is the Avid CNC Pro4824 with the NEMA 34 and Avid

*Now the actual point of my post:*
I recently spotted an Avid CNC/CNC Router Parts machine on my local classifieds (actually 2hrs away). The machine is from 2015, single owner, light use. It has a Chinese 2.2kW Huanyang water cooled spindle, and a 4’x4’ bed. (I would likely change out the spindle for something air cooled, and collapse the machine down to a 2’x4’ bed, as space is a premium for me.)

Here are the listed specs for the machine:
-CNC Router Parts Pro 4848
-Pro cable track kit
-4x 960 oz. NEMA 34 motors
-Pepper I + Fuchs proximity limit switch kit
-2.2kW water cooled spindle w/inverter
-ER20 precision collet set
-Kent CNC dust shoe
-Spindle mount
-4x motor cables
-Ignus chainflex
-2.5”x2.5” steel tubing table
-Mach3 software license
-Triple edge finder
-2HP Harbor Freight dust collector w/hose
-Control system, including PMDX-126, PMDX-134, PMDX-107, and 4 Gecko G-203V drivers

Asking price is $6,300. Is there much that’s changed since 2015 regarding Avid’s machines? Other thoughts? Any insights are appreciated. I know relatively little about CNC at this point.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Fwiw, if the water cooled spindle is already set up I would use it until it fails and then switch to an air cooled spindle. I love our water cooled spindle - extremely quiet and very reliable. Now, if he's had issues with cooling or leaks or anything then yes, consider a change right away. 

I'm not in the market and haven't checked around but the price doesn't seem out of line to me for that machine.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’m not sure which year it was ,but they used to have roller bearings prior to sourcing a company that could supply linear bearings that were cost effective.
Without a pic I don’t know what your getting , and to transition to linear bearings would be another expense .
In Canada the whole package come to just under 20K , but that’s with their spindle


----------



## jhawk (Oct 31, 2020)

Here are a couple pics of the CNC machine in question:






  








66989ECD-9E0C-41A7-A053-AADBC47E2E37.jpeg




__
jhawk


__
Nov 1, 2020












  








C422D068-F743-42FC-ABEA-8B03F32B3067.jpeg




__
jhawk


__
Nov 1, 2020


__
1


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks like the old system to me with the V bearings . Can be upgraded at a later date if you want


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jhawk (Oct 31, 2020)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Looks like the old system to me with the V bearings . Can be upgraded at a later date if you want


I see...well I’ll mull it over a bit. Do you know the cost for the linear bearings a la carte?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jhawk said:


> I see...well I’ll mull it over a bit. Do you know the cost for the linear bearings a la carte?


Not really , but their not cheap . I’ve read that they make for a more stable machine , plus obviously their a lot less maintenance.
You can inquire and ask Avid about pricing . Their really nice people to deal with in my past experiences .
just make sure your sitting down


----------



## jhawk (Oct 31, 2020)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Not really , but their not cheap . I’ve read that they make for a more stable machine , plus obviously their a lot less maintenance.
> You can inquire and ask Avid about pricing . Their really nice people to deal with in my past experiences .
> just make sure your sitting down


Haha well maybe I don’t want to call in that case! Actually, the listing has disappeared, so the router may have sold.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

The new linear bearing Pro machines are far superior to the older V bearing models.
I'd expect the cost for linear bearings would be in the $1200-$1500 range, but I'd expect modifications to be required to switch over.


----------



## jhawk (Oct 31, 2020)

ger21 said:


> The new linear bearing Pro machines are far superior to the older V bearing models.
> I'd expect the cost for linear bearings would be in the $1200-$1500 range, but I'd expect modifications to be required to switch over.


Ah I see. I’ll keep that in mind if I come across another older machine. The cost of upgrading probably isn’t worth the trouble.


----------

